# 1991 Sentra GXE - Passenger Side High Beam



## cyclindk (Aug 13, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I've got a 1991 Sentra GXE (GA16DE) that we bought for my girlfriend for 550.00 dollars.

The issue we are having is this:

Right (passenger) side high beam doesn't work.

The low beams on either side function properly, the high beam on the left (driver's side works), but not the right side.

What we've tried so far:

Tried a number of bulbs, of which none would work with the high beams (again, only on the right side).

Replaced the old bulb connector with the three wires with a junkyard part and more recently a new connector from O'reilly's which produced the following results -->

Upon trying the high beams with the brand new after market connector, the high beams on the right side came on for about a second, slowly dimmed and then went out for good.

We tried the other bulbs we had again, to see if for some reason the second filament inside the bulbs designated for the high beams were being burned out; the high beams didn't work with the other bulbs, but we also tested ALL the bulbs with the FULLY functional left head lamp and both filaments work.

Since the second filament did light up it seems as though it's getting power and that the wire isn't dead, but I don't know what else it could be.

We checked some fuses (without much knowledge of that sort of thing) which didn't appear to be bad.

Also, according to the factory service manual there doesn't seem to be a north American variant of the Sentra, could someone clarify then what "destination' my car might fit under.

I am located in the United States (Texas), the car is obviously a left hand drive vehicle.

-------------

Ideas?

Something electrical?

What are my options?

Anyone think replacing the steering wheel head lamp switch would do any good?

Something with the many electrical relays?

I have pictures of my engine and the layout of the fuse box, relays and so forth which I will post. Feel free to download, mark and re-upload with instructions.

(uploading instructions anyone? do you have to link through a separate site like photobucket or something, I want to avoid breaking any rules, thanks).

Thanks again everybody for any assistance you can provide.

PS

It sucks that the vehicle won't pass inspection with ONE high beam not working, when do you really use them anyway...?

Oh well

EDIT:

I found the following Q/A type thing and wonder if it might be relevant? Does my model car have a similar setup with some sort of head lamp control unit in which a fuse or relay might be bad, or the WHOLE thing? If a relay or fuse were bad, wouldn't both the low beam and high beams not work?

Here it is:

"1992 Nissan Sentra

Electrical / Lighting Systems Malfunction Happens sometimes Not applicable
Q: The daylight beams are not working sometimes when I start the engine and when this is happening the high beam on the left side is not working too. Changed light bulbs, checked the fuses and everything looks fine. Doesn't have other electrical problems. Cleaned the battery contacts but same thing. Sometimes is working fine, but not for long. What do you think about this? Thanks, Radu


A: Check the headlight control unit located under the dash, where on that vehicle I dont know. That controls all headlight functions"



Pics:


----------



## cyclindk (Aug 13, 2010)

back to top


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

My passenger high beam doesn't work either; luckily Florida doesn't do inspections ;P. I suspect the head lamp switch because mine sometimes works if you jiggle the switch the right way.


----------



## cyclindk (Aug 13, 2010)

I neglected to keep up with this thread, we had replaced the switch on the steering wheel and that solved the problem.

Thanks though.


----------



## ttiwedlj (Oct 19, 2009)

I am having this problem as well, passenger side high beam...used to "blink" on and off before finally going out for good. Got through one inspection when it was blinking but dont think it will pass this time. figured I would wait till it got warmer to check out what could be wrong since it's not worth it when it's freezing outside (inspection due in July). I'll have to check the switch on the steering wheel! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

